# Havs in MO & CA



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.campmerrysunshinedogs.com/about.html

"Carl's Story...
Carl came from a kennel that is downsizing. Carl is a 4 month old havanese. He is up to date on his shots and will be neutered prior to placement. He loves attention and has been around kids as well as other pets. His adoption fee is $150.

Our number is 417 232 5360.

Let 'em know you saw "Carl" on Adopt-a-Pet.com!

Our email is [email protected]

We are a small dog rescue located in southwest Missouri between Joplin and Springfield. The majority of our dogs come from dog auctions,breeding kennels that have closed down, high volume kill shelters, and homeless situations.

The dogs are evaluated for temperament, have their shots updated, and are wormed upon arrival. They live in a heated and air conditioned kennel until they are adopted. They learn how to use a doggy door so they can go potty outside. This is the first step in housetraining.

Once a dog is adopted, we have them spayed or neutered. They recuperate in the house where the second phase of housetraining takes place. By the time they go to their new home they are well on their way from being a kennel dog to becoming a true loving companion."

***************************************************

"Prince's Story...
PRINCE is such a sweet, playful 3 mo old. Boy. He was rescued from a HIGH KILL shelter.. UTD on immunizations and micro chipped. Foster mommy says PRINCE is so sweet and affectionate, he loves attention and being around people and dogs. He is 90% potty trained.

To meet PRINCE please contact [email protected]
We require an application, home check, contract, spay/neuter, and adoption fee. To meet PRINCE please contact [email protected]. Please email to complete the application. We make every effort to contact you ASAP. Applications are not first come, they are based on best fit for the household and the doggy.

Rescue Group: Hands, Paws & Hearts, Trabuco Canyon, CA Phone: 661-940-5262
e-mail: [email protected]

Let 'em know you saw "Prince" on Adopt-a-Pet.com!"

************************************************

"Beau is about 5 years old and is a purebred havanese. He and his sister Brooke, were relinquished to us by her family when they lost their job and fell on hard times. 
We would like Beau and his sister, Brooke, to go together, as they have been together most of their life and have also just lost their family. They are very happy dogs and Beau just loves to spin in circles. Beau loves to walk and play and run around. He particularly loves being brushed daily. His teeth have been cleaned and he is ready to find a new home with his buddy, Brooke. Brooke and Beau really like going in the car and also love to be able to lay on your lap, when you are watching TV. Beau and Brooke's perfect family would have time for them. As they were a bit neglected in their previous family. They would be fine with older kids, or someone that is around to give them the time and attention that they deserve in their new home.

Adoption Fee for Beau is $250. Beau has been neutered, is current on his vaccinations and rabies shot, and has been chipped. . .

Adoption Fee for Brooke is $250. Brooke has been spayed, is current on her vaccinations and rabies shot, and has been chipped. . .

If you are interested in Brooke and Beau, please call (714)901-0191 and we can fax or email an "Adoption Application" that you can fill out.

HB Rescue, Huntington Beach, CA"

I am having trouble uploading a video with Beau and Brooke. They are very cute. Here is the Petfinder link: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20292765-Beau-Havanese-Dog-Huntington Beach-CA

***************************************


----------

